# Michigan should have it a holiday.



## alleyyooper (Nov 14, 2011)

Fire arm deer season starts tomorrow. the start date has been Nov 15 for as many years as I can remembe excepot for a short stint many years back. Back then the season opened a week earlier in the UPPER than the lower. I couldn't wait to be old enought to go there to hunt.
This year once again I'll be hunting in SE Michigan since I no longer have any hunting partners to go to the UPPER with. It isn't real bad hunting here in the lower just done a different way than the UPPER. I got my first SE Michigan buck last year with a shot gun also my first.
Weather forcast here is calling for a high or 53F with rain. In the UPPER it is forcast where our deer camp is to be in the Low 40's with a chance of snow.

Good luck to the Michigan hunters. 

 Al


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 14, 2011)

Rain yea like we haven't had enough of that here the last month or so. But I have had dern good luck in the past in lite rain so we'll see, good luck to you also.


----------



## beerman6 (Nov 19, 2011)

When we moved out here 9 years ago,it kinda sorta was a holiday,the school district my kids are in would close up for the opener...been a few years since that though.

I saw one district north still does it.


----------



## PA Plumber (Nov 19, 2011)

Pennsylvania still gives the kids off school for the opener of deer rifle season.

1st Monday after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Genius. (Nov 20, 2011)

The guy who hunt's a bunch of our land was telling me that his son could not take off of school opening day because he had some tryout at his school. The school made it very clear that if you were gone on the 15th you were off of the team.

Sad..

When I was in school opening day was a screw off day. The teacher's did nothing because 1/2 the high school was gone.


----------



## tomsteve (Nov 20, 2011)

i went from a school in metro detroit that had martin luther king day off to a school in the middile of BFE that had opening day off. at first i thought i had to hunt to get the day off, but it was for the whole school.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL!!
Ain't it the truth.

Back in the day, hunters safety class was taught in Jr. High by the two Biology teachers. 
I remember that there were only like 6 guys from my class that WEREN'T in attendance, and those guys were considered wierd anyhow.

First week of season was always light on attendance, and it still is.

Nothing moving here. Blue tongue and Block permits have hammered the herd the last couple years.
Only heard a couple dozen shots Sat and sunday, and neighbors are still Buckless.
Drives will start Wed. though...

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 21, 2011)

When I was young and dumb and full of --- you could get the first three days of the season off school IF ONE OF YOUR PARENTS CAME TO SCHOOL AND REQUESTED THE TIME OFF FROM A TEACHER OR TEACHERS.
They always loadedyou up with 3 days worth of home work besides other work. I was never very good in school and lacked in the doing home work dept any how so I just took the days off I wanted, What could they do? They couldn't stand me againest the wall and shoot me after a last meal thats for sure.

Soon after I left school they started closeing for the first 3 days if they fell on a week day and they still do there. The little factorys in town did the same thing and as far as I know they still do.
At work I need to get 5 years in before I had enough seniroity to get a vacation for those first 3 days. I just skiped them and took the punishment when I returned.

On work I have a story that I still laugh about today when I thing about it.
I am sure all you who work in company with a bunch of other people including those who don't hunt have asked you for deer meat. Well I had this one insufferable SOB who would start in on me by Oct 1st. when bow season started begging for deer meat, I couldn't stay in my work area and eat lunch he was so bad about begging.
so I decfided that I was going to bring him some deer meat he would always think of one year.
It was 1979 when it happened. I got a buck and saved the penis and the goodies that went with it along with those from my brother, dad, mom and a sister. I put them in a plain brown paper bag and froze them. On returning to work on a monday morning I took the bag to work with me. I sat at the break table waiting for the shift to start when he came in and asked me if I had got a deer and did I bring him some meat. I said I sure did and my family even donated some so he could have a good fry. I handed him the bag which he opened as I was telling him to run it out to his car before it thawed out. He got really red in the face and thru the bag in the trash and every one was asking with a surprized look on there face what I had done. I just brought the man some deer meat that he has been begging for is all. Then they found out the meat was penis and all thaqt goes with it. Poor guy sure got picked on a lot and every deer season after they would all set at the break table and ask if I was going to bring the ungrate full Bill more mountion oysters. He nor any one else asked me for deer meat after that.

 Al


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 21, 2011)

Good story Yooper. Does anyone rember a bear licence with your deer tag.


----------



## tomsteve (Nov 21, 2011)

Fifelaker said:


> Good story Yooper. Does anyone rember a bear licence with your deer tag.



holy smokes!! they used to do that??? was it extra $$$?


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 21, 2011)

I never had one I moved here in 78 from Az. but my dad told me about it I'm guessing 40's or early 50's. All same tag same price.


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 22, 2011)

I Was to young to ever get the bear tag with the deer licence. I remember though that my dad and uncle used to dream about one day going to the UPPER so they could use their bear tag just once. They never were able to do it though. I don't think there was a charge for it.
during my early days of deer hunting they still had a $5.00 bounty on red foxes and that is just what the deer licence cost. I got a fox in my second year so I had a free licence that year.

Filled one of my tags with a spike buck Sunday the 20th that was wounded. Going to do a complete story on it with pictures after the season is finished. Of course I'll be out with the ML till the last hour or till the big one shoes himself again.
Seeing well over 25 deer a day so far with a couple of small bucks I won't shoot and can't any longer any way.

 Al


----------



## olyman (Nov 24, 2011)

TheGenius said:


> The guy who hunt's a bunch of our land was telling me that his son could not take off of school opening day because he had some tryout at his school. The school made it very clear that if you were gone on the 15th you were off of the team.
> 
> Sad..
> 
> When I was in school opening day was a screw off day. The teacher's did nothing because 1/2 the high school was gone.



Schools leadership union teachers way,,of subtily saying,,we dont like you kids killing bambi???


----------



## yooper (Nov 24, 2011)

Fifelaker said:


> Does anyone rember a bear licence with your deer tag.



wish they still did that. hell this year they where selling bear permits over the counter in the zone where I live. (Ontonagon co.) Hell I cant keep nothin nice out side at camp or home or they will come and ruin it. Glad most are asleep now or they would have a ass full of bird shot for hanging around my deer blind.
http://youtu.be/kb9yhhflmvY


----------



## sbhooper (Nov 27, 2011)

You are lucky to hunt south. A guy told me that the deer un the UP are about gone due to those worthless wolves.


----------



## yooper (Nov 27, 2011)

sbhooper said:


> You are lucky to hunt south. A guy told me that the deer un the UP are about gone due to those worthless wolves.



actually the numbers are up this year here due to the last couple easy winters. we have seen many little bucks that we passed up so far. As long as some of us practice SSS it will control the worthless wolf population. 


Get addicted to wolves and smoke a pack a day!


----------



## tomsteve (Nov 27, 2011)

sbhooper said:


> You are lucky to hunt south. A guy told me that the deer un the UP are about gone due to those worthless wolves.



with the baiting ban that was all over, there were a lot of folks heading to the U.P. to hunt. theres quite a few trolls who go up there and head into the woods on opening day, spend a few days out there, and dont even see a deer. the thing being is that a lot of the deer up there wont even see a human their entire life, so they get spooked real easy and any smell not normal will get em moving. gotta get out there ahead of time and scope out thehunting area and spend the few days before rolling in the leaves, cuttin some wood, and not showering.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 27, 2011)

sbhooper said:


> You are lucky to hunt south. A guy told me that the deer un the UP are about gone due to those worthless wolves.



Depends on where in the Lower.
The combination of continued Gross mismanagement by the DNR, Blue tongue disease, harsh winter, and loss of alfalfa fields to Corn has the herd down below where it was in the 70's here.

But as soon as some citiot hits a deer, the insurance industry will pull strings and the DNR will keep the unlimited doe tags printing, and keep making bogus counts that overstate the population.

Two days into Bow season, the herd here went mostly nocturnal and stayed in the corn fields.
Now that 3/4 of the fields have been harvested and the woods are pressured, they are 100% nocturnal and only move when the swamp bottoms are pushed by large partys. 

The DNR and the QDM morons have been actively working on reducing the herd to nothing for decades now, and they are getting close in some management units.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 28, 2011)

As well as praticing the triple s movement that includes your wife and friends as they may not be the same in latter years. No need to allow some one to allow things to be dug up on you in the future.

In the UPPER we many years saw the same deer every day of the season and some years (once any way for me.) none at all.
We considered it a bouna's if we harvested a decent buck. We never did bait but I am sure that many times the deer we saw were traveling to and from a bait pile. If that is what you like then by all means if legal do it.
At our deer camp in the UPPER I feel the youtes are the biggest killer of the deer heard. They tend to like to feast on the fawns. Just to be honest I don't hunt them there enough. 
They have gotten real bold in the last several years to where we never heard them any where near camp to the last couple of years we no longer leave coolers of frozen food out side and many a night are woke from a sleep because they sound like they are just outside the door.
Even though not legal to shoot them during fire arm season there the locals have said SCREW THE DNR and shoot them as they have gotten so bad in the village.

 Al


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 28, 2011)

Here in the northern lower the yotes have been trimmed a lot in the last few years. They not only get fawns when the deer are yarded they will kill as many as they can run down and they run down all big small it don't seem to matter. The dept of nerds and rejects have laid off doe permits in my spots the last couple of years that has helped as much as the yote hunters I feel. also hunting pressure has been lighter. I have seen more deer this last year than the last two years combined. Most around would sss if or when they see a wolf. DNR (see above) says no wolves around but some trusted friends have told me about tracks. Then the mountian lions that don't live hereThe upside is more deer so I should hunt more right?


----------



## mimilkman1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Around my dads place in Tuscola County, it always seems the deer get super spooked after opening day of gun season because of the pressure. This year nobody has hunted the farm til my bro-in law and I went this past Friday. He had never been there so we came in the back way so I could show him where to park to get to the blind. We pull in the drive to the field and count 12 sets of eyes looking at us. So we change our plan of attack and move in behind them with the wind in our favor. 7:15 comes around and 6 does start coming his way, so he lifts his gun on his knee and waits. All 6 pass in front of his barrell and he fires at the biggest one, drops in a pile. Looks over and takes the one next to her as well. The other 4 raise tail and jog about 25 yards and just stand around. I thought he missed so I move around and spook up three more, that jog off about 30 yards and turn and look at me. I have never seen the deer so calm this late in the season. The only thing I can attribute that to is the lack of pressure on dads 60 acres. BIL did say he saw a large buck beat feet across the field when I pushed those does up later. He said honestly he could have shot all 6 in the group, they did not move. It is well known in our area that the does outnumber the bucks and we will harvest a couple does a year and only shoot mature bucks. This isn't for everyone, and I don't chastise those who shoot young bucks, it's a free country (for now).

Kyle


----------

